# New knitter who has discovered knitting looms



## tblood (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, I have very recently relearned to knit. The last time I knitted was when I was in 4H about 40-50 years ago. Opps! I just gave away my age. I have lots of arthritis in my hands and I find regular knitting somewhat difficult and crochet almost impossible. I discovered the knitting looms and I can handle them. I'm interested in visiting with with anyone who has worked with looms and also would be interested in exchanging patterns.
I am handicapped and spend a lot of time watching tv and I get bored. I needed something to keep my hands busy and my mind working. 
I'm a retired musician and school secretary.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((( Hi, Tblood! Welcome! I'm sorry you are nadicapped. You won't be bored on this forum. @@

I'm a hand knitter and can't help with loom patterns; We have loomers on forum, though and one can also surf for patterns.

I'm a musician, too. Piano/guitar & private teaching studio.

What's your FAV music genre and instrument? Do you teach?

I'm glued to my digi piano with the bells and whistles when I can. I had my first all nighter when I got my first fake book (music). I am interrested in all genres of music and favor, perhaps 50's 60's classic R & R, pop and easy listening. The blues moves me, too. So do boggies, rags and soft country western.

I volunteer with music at the extended care center at our hospital. No Elvis allowed! LOL!! So, it's back to the 30's or so for them; Sing-a-longs and rhythm bands. Cival war music is great and the oldest song penned to a music score will tempt me, too. I play by ear, read music and love improvisation BEST.

If music be the food of love, play on. (Shakeaspere; 12th Night).
~~~~~


tblood said:


> Hi, I have very recently relearned to knit. The last time I knitted was when I was in 4H about 40-50 years ago. Opps! I just gave away my age. I have lots of arthritis in my hands and I find regular knitting somewhat difficult and crochet almost impossible. I discovered the knitting looms and I can handle them. I'm interested in visiting with with anyone who has worked with looms and also would be interested in exchanging patterns.
> I am handicapped and spend a lot of time watching tv and I get bored. I needed something to keep my hands busy and my mind working.
> I'm a retired musician and school secretary.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a crochet, hand knitter, have done looms, but mostly machine knit, easier on the hands, which is why I liked looms until i found machine knitting.

What kind of patterns are you looking for , check here http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=55 for a lot of links, (I collect them)

Cynthia O



tblood said:


> Hi, I have very recently relearned to knit. The last time I knitted was when I was in 4H about 40-50 years ago. Opps! I just gave away my age. I have lots of arthritis in my hands and I find regular knitting somewhat difficult and crochet almost impossible. I discovered the knitting looms and I can handle them. I'm interested in visiting with with anyone who has worked with looms and also would be interested in exchanging patterns.
> I am handicapped and spend a lot of time watching tv and I get bored. I needed something to keep my hands busy and my mind working.
> I'm a retired musician and school secretary.


----------



## RaccoonMama (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello tblood.
Im a loomer too. I am also disabled, & I have some bad carpal tunnel so I can't needle knit or crochet. I was disabled @ a young age, @ 25. Im now almost 40. I can't stand watching tv too much & prefer something that keeps my hands & brain working too. 
I bought myself a set of Knifty Knitters for Christmas & started working with them this past Jan. That's how new I am. But @ the mid to end of Jan I bought the Knifty Knitters long looms. Then I got the Authentic Knitting Board adjustable sock loom. Then the 28 in Knitting Board. Just the other day I got me a 10 in knitting board. I call them KK's & KB's for short.
As u can tell I love them. They are so much fun & easy to do. If u want some patterns I wouldn't mind trading, but right now my laptop screen isn't working. I have to take it to the Geek Squad. But I do have some on my husbands computer. Also you can find some patterns on provocraft. com & knittingboard.com. The patterns are interchangable. If u have the long looms, just use one that is about the same size. Like the blue long loom for the 38 in, or 28 in then the yellow or green one can be used for the 18 or 10 in boards.
There are also other patterns online for the Knifty Knitters. Isela Phelps has a couple of good sites, plus a couple of good books. Maybe I can snail mail u some. 
Anyhow, contact me some way & we'll figure it out. If anyone else wants to email me about the looms feel free to. I can be reached @ :
[email protected]
Blessings!!!


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

I have started making things with looms recently as well. They are fun, and most of the time easy. I have made a few different things. I always try to fnd different types of patterns and see if I can make them. I really really want to get one of the S looms. ( or also called serenity loom)


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the Serenity Loom, I was not impressed with it, It is bulky to use. You almost need something to set it on. And as for patterns there are none specific for that loom. Mine is just sitting in the corner of the computer room.



Txstitcher said:


> I have started making things with looms recently as well. They are fun, and most of the time easy. I have made a few different things. I always try to fnd different types of patterns and see if I can make them. I really really want to get one of the S looms. ( or also called serenity loom)


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

What size loom is it?


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

What size is it?


clogden21 said:


> I have the Serenity Loom, I was not impressed with it, It is bulky to use. You almost need something to set it on. And as for patterns there are none specific for that loom. Mine is just sitting in the corner of the computer room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Txstitcher said:


> What size is it?
> 
> 
> clogden21 said:
> ...


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

I know there are different sizes. That is why I was wondering, if it was the small one or larger. Pic would be great if it is not any trouble. If you wanted to sell it, I may be interested. We can work something out?



clogden21 said:


> Txstitcher said:
> 
> 
> > What size is it?
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Txstitcher said:


> I know there are different sizes. That is why I was wondering, if it was the small one or larger. Pic would be great if it is not any trouble. If you wanted to sell it, I may be interested. We can work something out?
> sounds like a plan email me [email protected]ream. use the subject serenity


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

oh. Thanks for the picture. I haven't seen one quite like that one. I think I might have fun "playing" with that one.


clogden21 said:


> Txstitcher said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are different sizes. That is why I was wondering, if it was the small one or larger. Pic would be great if it is not any trouble. If you wanted to sell it, I may be interested. We can work something out?
> > sounds like a plan email me [email protected] use the subject serenity


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought it at hobby lobby for about $30.00



Txstitcher said:


> oh. Thanks for the picture. I haven't seen one quite like that one. I think I might have fun "playing" with that one.
> 
> 
> clogden21 said:
> ...


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Bummer. I haven't been there lately. But when I was there I didn't see any. I sent you an email. 


clogden21 said:


> I bought it at hobby lobby for about $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am bad I forgot to but .net on the end

my correct email is [email protected]

Sorry.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

oops. ok, I will resend. 


clogden21 said:


> I am bad I forgot to but .net on the end
> 
> my correct email is [email protected]
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

i also bought the round and long looms i thought i was going to ave to give up knittin and crochet my hands are getting in badshape but found these looms i really like them just type in knitting loom and there are many sites and lots of free patterns 
i just saw the ad for a kiss loom does any one have one or know how to use it didnt want to buy one if i can not use it thanks in advance


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I have used the loom and love it too.I live in a Senior housing and alot of the men have learn to use them to.I found some patterns onProvocraft their have a very esy slipper patterns and [email protected] has some holidays patterns.Right now a neigbor and I are trying the Easter basket. Good luck


----------

